# -



## jw (Oct 6, 2012)

-


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 6, 2012)

I sizzled a few burgers tonight. Nothing spectacular or stunning, but moo is always yummy.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 6, 2012)

Show off. Where's my invite?

Nuked a can of chili.

But seriously, some days thats what 'cha do. I'm grateful for every provision from the Lord.


----------



## reformedminister (Oct 6, 2012)

Looks great! No grilling tonight for us. The plan was bonfire, fire roasted hot dogs, chili, and smores. Unfortunately, it was cold and rainy so we settled for chili, popcorn, and a movie.


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 8, 2012)

> Very nice. What do you put in your chili?



As for me, I like to put a spoon in mine.


----------



## Zach (Oct 8, 2012)

TylerRay said:


> > Very nice. What do you put in your chili?
> 
> 
> 
> As for me, I like to put a spoon in mine.



Has Josh been mentoring you, Tyler?


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 9, 2012)

I could hardly resist. You set yourself up for that one, Josh!


----------

